# Nigerian Dwarfs on ditch detail



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The title says it all! It's February! Who wants to get out the lawnmower!































Three of the cry baby wethers had to have shock absorbers put on their tethers because they couldn't get to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they did enjoy themselves.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Too Cute!


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Stop it you're killing me. Goat under the truck is on strike lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks like they did enjoy themselves.


I couldn't tell, I walk away and all this screaming and hollering. I go out through the gate, they start eating weeds again.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Boy you have some nice looking goats. Can't wait to get some of your warm weather too. So tired of this cold.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Boy you have some nice looking goats. Can't wait to get some of your warm weather too. So tired of this cold.


Thank you. I thought you lived in southern Cal.:shrug:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thank you. I thought you lived in southern Cal.:shrug:


High Desert. Low 20's. High mid 40's. Snow. Wind. The whole shootin match.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> High Desert. Low 20's. High mid 40's. Snow. Wind. The whole shootin match.


Clear, unobstructed sky. I miss driving truck through plains and desert at night. So beautiful. Here night time driving is trees with glimpses of sky.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yep. It's really dark out here. No street lights.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I had to go look on Google Maps. Not much California south of you, at all. That is pretty high elevation, ours is 200 feet. Something to visualize in terrain over here, the highest point on Mississippi River south of St. Louis, MO is here. i think it is 210 feet.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I had to go look on Google Maps. Not much California south of you, at all. That is pretty high elevation, ours is 200 feet. Something to visualize in terrain over here, the highest point on Mississippi River south of St. Louis, MO is here. i think it is 210 feet.


We're around 4000 ft. About 5 miles as the crow flies north of the US/Mexico Border. One of our rentals east of us 7 miles or so is a half mile from the border. Whopping town of 250 ish homes. The Barbeque restaurant in that town is so good people helicopter from the city to eat there. Parking is a lot of CHP and Sheriffs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Those are adorable weedwackers! Mine would hang themselves if I tried to tether them. I love the picture of the black on white and his/her opposite white on black. It's SO green there. Even with all our rain I still have a whole lotta brown dead yuck


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Those are adorable weedwackers! Mine would hang themselves if I tried to tether them. I love the picture of the black on white and his/her opposite white on black. It's SO green there. Even with all our rain I still have a whole lotta brown dead yuck


Thank you. We have only had about ten frosts so far. Two nights into the upper twenties F*. Some of the St. Augustine grass still green plus winter weeds and spring is trying to show up.

They have been led and tied since real young. I knew our fenced yard would not be able to feed them. Leash laws here.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife decided goats weren't working fast enough.


----------

